
Florida woman shocked by $201,000 cellphone bill - nyrb
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/florida-woman-shocked-201-000-cellphone-bill-company-140204269.html
======
byoung2
A similar thing happened to me with Sprint. Due to a glitch in their system,
my data plan got dropped completely. I was supposed to have an unlimited data
plan with a 3G broadband card for my laptop, I unknowingly racked up several
thousand dollars worth of charges. Sprint quickly reversed the charges after
realizing their mistake.

